# Gelo - Castelo Branco amanheceu assim (13/02/2012)



## Paulo H (22 Fev 2012 às 12:56)

Partilho-vos algumas fotos de Castelo Branco (rotunda Europa) na manhã do dia 13-02-2012. Foi um dia frio, após noite gelada, mas como explicam o ocorrido nas fotos?  (Eu sei!! )

Para aceder à galeria completa, premir em:
http://www.meteopt.com/galeria/showgallery.php/cat/549


----------



## AnDré (22 Fev 2012 às 14:12)

Paulo H disse:


> Partilho-vos algumas fotos de Castelo Branco (rotunda Europa) na manhã do dia 13-02-2012. Foi um dia frio, após noite gelada, mas como explicam o ocorrido nas fotos?  (Eu sei!! )



Boas fotos Paulo! 

Alguém se esqueceu de desligar o sistema de rega. eheh!


----------



## ecobcg (22 Fev 2012 às 14:42)

Belas fotos!


----------



## Paulo H (22 Fev 2012 às 15:03)

AnDré disse:


> Boas fotos Paulo!
> 
> Alguém se esqueceu de desligar o sistema de rega. eheh!




Foi quase isso, André! 

Essa era uma das hipóteses, mas as mangueiras aspersoras (rente ao chão) estavam congeladas, pelo que não veio daí a água que posteriormente congelou:

De acordo com fontes fidedignas, dos SMAS CBranco (onde já trabalhei), tratou-se de uma rotura de um ramal de conduta, devido a congelamento. 

Até reparar a rotura, a água irrigou todo o espaço à volta (em altura), estando naquele momento (8H-8H30) temperatura negativa, houve congelamento nas árvores e arbustos dos jardins.


----------



## fsl (23 Fev 2012 às 18:12)

Belas e originais fotos!


----------



## Knyght (23 Fev 2012 às 20:49)

Magnifico


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (24 Fev 2012 às 09:18)

http://saojoaquimonline.com.br/climaterra/?p=146

AQUI TEM FOTOS DE UMA CASCATA CONGELADA, POR 5 DIAS, A FOTO FOI TIRADA AS 16 HORAS LOCAL POR MIM MESMO, FICA A 50 KM DE CASA E A 1350 M APROXIMADAMENTE, O TOPO DA SERRA ESTÁ A 1450.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Fev 2012 às 23:45)

AnDré disse:


> Boas fotos Paulo!
> 
> Alguém se esqueceu de desligar o sistema de rega. eheh!





Ia dizer exactamente isto.

Excelente Paulo, bom registo


----------



## Norther (27 Fev 2012 às 16:36)

belos efeitos, ate ficou mais bonito o jardim


----------



## zejorge (27 Fev 2012 às 18:05)

Boa tarde

Fotos sensacionais. Parabéns!!


----------

